# Silver memory



## jeneje (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi everybody,
I have another question, what is the best way to process silver tip memory. I have done a search for (silver memory, silver ram,) with no luck. I am thinking 50/50 nitric and water or AP to leach it. Any help would be grateful or even another search term, I am always ready to read and learn.

Thanks
Ken


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 22, 2011)

The silvery looking color on the fingers of certain types of memory should be tin not silver.


----------



## jeneje (Apr 22, 2011)

Bummer  was so hoping it was silver.

Thanks Barren 
Ken
btw i got the drain in and it works great I went with 1/2"


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 22, 2011)

jeneje said:


> Bummer  was so hoping it was silver.
> 
> Thanks Barren
> Ken
> btw i got the drain in and it works great I went with 1/2"



Good job. 8)


----------

